# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  LANPOYNT FEEDER 9DBI (2.4GHz) - Γραμμικής - Κυκλικής πόλωσης?

## tsatasos

Πριν λίγο πήρα από τον φίλο avel για να δοκιμάσω 2 Lanpoynt Feeders 9dBi 2.4GHz.

Μέχρι τώρα ήξερα ότι βγαίνει ένα στάνταρ feeder που μπορείς να το βάλεις είτε σε οριζόντια είτε σε κάθετη πόλωση και είναι αυτό.

Στην αγγελία του όμως ο avel έγραφε για κυκλικής πόλωσης, οπότε έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ και είδα ότι υπάρχουν 2 τύποι. Γραμμικής και κυκλικής πόλωσης.

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος ποια είναι η διαφορά και πως μπορώ να ξέρω ποιον τύπο έχω?

Το feeder:











Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία φαίνεται που λέει V(ertical) και H(orizontal). Οπότε πως γίνεται να είναι κυκλικής πόλωσης? Λογικά η κυκλική πόλωση παίζει όπως να 'ναι και δεν έχει σχέση το κάθετα-οριζόντια, σωστά?

----------


## nvak

Στην ομαδική παραγγελία που κάναμε τότε, δεν υπήρχαν κυκλικής πόλωσης.

----------


## tsatasos

Νίκο, μήπως ξέρεις πως τα ξεχωρίζουμε? Τα κυκλικής γράφουν κάτι άλλο δηλαδή?

----------


## avel

Οπότε μήπως είναι η ίδια λογική με αυτό; http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/5GHz_Feeder

Ό,τι νά'ναι μου φαίνεται έγραψα. Πρώτα ότι είναι του Στέλιου, μετά ότι είναι κυκλικής... Τουλάχιστον είναι σίγουρα 2.4GHz  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Μετά από πληροφορίες από κάποιον παλαιότερο στο δίκτυο έμαθα ότι όντος το αφρικάνικο κατασκευάστηκε σε δύο τύπους κυκλικής και γραμμικής πόλωσης.
Η αναγνωρίσιμη διαφορά τους (δεν το θυμόταν και καλά) ήταν το γράμμα (Η) στο τέλος του κωδικού τους και σήμαινε κυκλικής.
Δηλαδή δεν είχαν την γνωστή Yagi uda στο εσωτερικό τους, υποθέτω κάποια κεραία τύπου helical.
Τώρα ξεθάβοντας ένα δικό μου δεν είδα κάποια ιδιαίτερη ταμπέλα πάνω του η μόνη που υπάρχει γράφει (yagi-a0003 0588-2006 www.poynting.co.za).

----------


## Nikiforos

Το συγκεκριμένο Feeder επειδή έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο που είχα πάρει κάποτε από το priveshop είναι YAGI feeder! δλδ δεν έχει καμια σχεση με αυτα που λες παραπάνω! και όπως και οι κεραίες τύπου yagi μπορουν να μπουν οριζοντια ή κάθετα (οριζόντια ή κάθετη πόλωση) το ίδιο κάνει και αυτό! γιαυτό πίσω στην βαση που εχει με τα βιδάκια βάζεις V ή H ανάλογα την πόλωση που θες. Κανονικά το βάζουμε στην V (κάθετη). Στα συνημμένα έχω και το pdf που φαίνεται και η αποδοσή του ανάλογα με το πιάτο κτλ και γραφει ότι είναι yagi. Πραγματικά πολύ καλό feeder και πλεόν δυσεύρετο!

----------


## sv1bds

Αν γράφει V & H πρέπει να είναι V=vertical & H=horizontal .Αν είναι κυκλικής τότε μπορεί να έχει δεξιόστροφη ή αριστερόστροφη πόλωση. Το δικό σου δεν πρέπει να είναι κυκλικής.
Πως μπορείς να δείς αν είναι κυκλικής ή οχι τώρα. Αν πιάσεις ένα σήμα που έχει κάθετη ή οριζόντια, δεν έχει σημασία τι - αρκει να μην είναι κυκλική, τοτε αν το περιστρέψεις το δικό σου 90 μοίρες και το σήμα πέσει ή αυξηθεί περίπου 20 dB τότε το δικό σου δεν είναι κυκλικής.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## Nikiforos

Δειτε τι έγραψα παραπάνω και αυτό ήταν και το site που το βρήκα τωρα αν και παλι δεν υπάρχει!
http://www.therfidshop.com/product_i...sCsid=xagqgxwa
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403526

----------


## mpampou

> Το συγκεκριμένο Feeder επειδή έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο που είχα πάρει κάποτε από το priveshop είναι YAGI feeder! δλδ δεν έχει καμια σχεση με αυτα που λες παραπάνω! και όπως και οι κεραίες τύπου yagi μπορουν να μπουν οριζοντια ή κάθετα (οριζόντια ή κάθετη πόλωση) το ίδιο κάνει και αυτό! γιαυτό πίσω στην βαση που εχει με τα βιδάκια βάζεις V ή H ανάλογα την πόλωση που θες. Κανονικά το βάζουμε στην V (κάθετη). Στα συνημμένα έχω και το pdf που φαίνεται και η αποδοσή του ανάλογα με το πιάτο κτλ και γραφει ότι είναι yagi. Πραγματικά πολύ καλό feeder και πλεόν δυσεύρετο!


++

Πραγματικά πολύ καλό feeder

----------


## tsatasos

@θανάσης
Αυτά που έχω, όπως θα δεις και στις φωτογραφίες, γράφουν "PA-H-2400-c-9/LAN Nfbh 2003/01/31". Καμία σχέση δηλαδή με το "yagi-a0003 0588-2006 www.poynting.co.za" που γράφει το δικό σου, οπότε δε βγάζω άκρη από αυτό που λες με το γράμμα "Η" στο τέλος του κωδικού.

@Nikiforos
Κι αν αυτό που έχω δεν είναι yagi? Γιαυτό ρώτησα πως θα καταλάβω τι έχω. Επειδή δε λέει πουθενά αυτό το μοντέλο "yagi-a0003" + ότι είπε ο avel ότι είναι 99% σίγουρος ότι είναι κυκλικής πόλωσης...

@Γιώργος SV1BDS
Φίλε Γιώργο σωστός! Όταν με το καλό πάω χωριό, θα βγάλω την 24αρα Grid και θα το δοκιμάσω. Μόνο έτσι μου φαίνεται θα βγάλω άκρη... Εκτός αν έχει κάποιος ένα που είναι 100% κυκλικής πόλωσης και μου πει τι γράφει πάνω.

----------


## θανάσης

> Το συγκεκριμένο Feeder επειδή έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο που είχα πάρει κάποτε από το priveshop είναι YAGI feeder! δλδ δεν έχει καμια σχεση με αυτα που λες παραπάνω!


 Nikiforos δεν αναφερόμουν στο δικό σου Feeder μιας και δεν υπάρχει καμία δημοσίευση σου παραπάνω, επανεκτίμησε αυτά που λέω παραπάνω και θα δεις ότι το δικό σου post δεν έχει σχέση.

@tsatasos Για αυτό το (H) μιλάω (κυκλικής). (μια δοκιμή θα μας το δείξει)

----------


## NetTraptor

Από κάτω εκεί που έχει τον connector και τα βιδάκια στήριξης έχει 2 ενδείξεις V & H. Αναλόγως πια ένδειξη είναι στην κορυφή, παιζεις vertical ή Horizontal. Απορώ πως οι παλαιότεροι δεν θυμούνται. Η κεραία είναι αυτή που λέει ο nikiforos. Δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ τέτοιες κεραίες κυκλικής.

98985380.jpg

----------


## papashark

> Από κάτω εκεί που έχει τον connector και τα βιδάκια στήριξης έχει 2 ενδείξεις V & H. Αναλόγως πια ένδειξη είναι στην κορυφή, παιζεις vertical ή Horizontal. Απορώ πως οι παλαιότεροι δεν θυμούνται. Η κεραία είναι αυτή που λέει ο nikiforos. Δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ τέτοιες κεραίες κυκλικής.
> 
> 98985380.jpg


Kαι όμως είχαν υπάρξει τέτοιες κεραίες κυκλικής.

Με την προτροπή του mauve ότι μπορεί να έχουν καλύτερη απόδοση στις παρεμβολές, είχε οργανωθεί ομαδική γι' αυτές. Εγώ είχα πάρει 2 μάλιστα που ούτε που ξέρω τι απέγιναν (κάπου πρέπει να τα χάρισα), και δεν τις έβαλα ποτέ σε λινκ (όπως και οι περισσότεροι).

----------


## papashark

Και για του λόγο το αληθές : 
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=157...BF%CF%86%CE%B1
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=234...BA%CE%AE%CF%82
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=732...BA%CE%AE%CF%82
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=644...BA%CE%AE%CF%82
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=370...BA%CE%AE%CF%82
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=278...BA%CE%AE%CF%82

----------


## tsatasos

> Από κάτω εκεί που έχει τον connector και τα βιδάκια στήριξης έχει 2 ενδείξεις V & H. Αναλόγως πια ένδειξη είναι στην κορυφή, παιζεις vertical ή Horizontal. Απορώ πως οι παλαιότεροι δεν θυμούνται. Η κεραία είναι αυτή που λέει ο nikiforos. Δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ τέτοιες κεραίες κυκλικής.
> 
> 98985380.jpg


NetTraptor σε μία αναζήτηση που έκανα προχθές στο forum βρήκα πολλά θέματα με το ίδιο feeder να υπάρχει και σε κυκλικής (όπως λέει και ο papashark) και απότι κατάλαβα γενικά είναι χειρότερο από το γραμμικής γιαυτό ψάχνομαι να δω τι έχω...

Στο παρακάτω θέμα που βρήκα κάποιοι από εσάς είχατε κάνει και ένα συγκριτικό με κατευθυντικές κεραίες στα 2.4.
Συγκριτικό test antennas

Να και το pdf:
Link

----------


## Nikiforos

Το feeder της Lanpoynt στα 2,4ghz απ`όσο ξερω και είχα ψάξει και τότε ήταν ένα και μοναδικό! άσχετα αν υπήρχαν αυτά που λετε ίσως από άλλες εταιρίες! στο αρχικό ποστ που δείχνει τι έχει πάρει είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτό έχω και εγώ! και είναι YAGI FEEDER! γιαυτό έχει και V και H, τα άλλα δεν ξέρω πως και γιατί, αυτο ειναι yagi πάντως! το συγκεκριμένο το είχα και σαν πελάτης εδώ στην Αθήνα αλλά και στο εξοχικό και το δούλευα Vertical, απλα δεν υπήρχε άλλο και έχει σταματήσει και η παραγωγή του από την ίδια την εταιρία! και μερικές φωτος:

----------


## tsatasos

Nikiforos κεγώ μαζί σου. Το κυκλικής όμως πώς είναι?

Διαφέρει μόνο εσωτερικά στην κεραία? Διαφέρει και εξωτερικά? Γράφει κάτι άλλο? Έχει αυτά τα H και V στο κάτω μέρος?

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν έχω δει ΠΟΤΕ!!!! θα σε γελάσω! της εταιριάς αυτής το μοναδικό feeder που έχω δει είναι αυτό που έχω (και είναι yagi) και στα 2,4ghz το μοναδικό που έχω δει ποτέ παλι είναι αυτό!!! ειδες τωρα που σταμάτησε η παραγωγή του τι δύσκολο είναι να βρεις! και εγω που το εχω δεν το δίνω, συλλεκτικό κομμάτι (μου θυμίζει που καποτε ημουν πελατης!  :: ppp). Και η εταιρία αυτή όταν το είχε ακόμα και έψαχνα στο site της δεν είχε κανένα άλλο feeder!
μάλιστα της ίδιας εταιρίας έχω πάρει και μια κανονική yagi 13dbi για σκαναρίσματα και δοκιμές στα 2,4 πάντα και όπως βλέπεις αυτή φαντάσου κατι πολυ μικροτερο μεσα στο yagi feeder και οταν είναι κάθετα τα μακρινάρια εναι το vertical και οριζόντια είναι το horizontal. Aν ψάξεις στο google μπορείς να βρεις διάφορες κατασκευες με yagi ακομα και σε μορφή feeder, κάποιος μου πε ότι μπορώ να κάνω πατέντα και να βάλω την yagi που εχω να κοιτάει σε πιατο 80ari και θα έχω πολύ καλή απολαβή, δεν το δοκίμασα ποτέ όμως δεν είμαι πελάτης πουθενά πλέον.

----------


## tsatasos

Το δικό σου τί γράφει πάνω?

Κέγω έψαχνα και τώρα που τα βρήκα (αν παίζουν καλύτερα ή το ίδιο με την 24αρα Grid της TP-Link) δεν πρόκειται να τα δώσω.

Το έχω απορία πάντως να μου πει κάποιος πως είναι το κυκλικής...

----------


## klarabel

O συγκεκριμένος συνδιασμός AP-client, feeder (Lanpoynt) & πιάτο έπαιζε και παίζει για όσουν τον διατηρούν, άψογα για αρκετά χρόνια.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Το δικό σου τί γράφει πάνω?
> 
> Κέγω έψαχνα και τώρα που τα βρήκα (αν παίζουν καλύτερα ή το ίδιο με την 24αρα Grid της TP-Link) δεν πρόκειται να τα δώσω.
> 
> Το έχω απορία πάντως να μου πει κάποιος πως είναι το κυκλικής...


Γράφει αυτο ακριβώς που γράφει και το pdf που ανέβασα! το είδες? εμένα είναι yagi feeder πάντως! και στο priveshop όταν το αγόρασα το είπαν και εδειξα και το λινκ παραπάνω! το δικό σου όμως ειδα κατι άλλο λέει πάνω! σίγουρα είναι αυτής της μάρκας? γιατί δεν εχω δει ποτέ να είχαν κατι άλλο εκτός yagi feeder! (για 2,4 μιλάμε πάντα).
Βρήκα και την αποδειξη από το priveshop αγορά 20/6/2007 και το λεει LANPOYNT FEEDER 9DBI YAGI-A003 και εκτός το datasheet που ανέβασα σε pdf ποιο πριν, βρηκα και τις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης και τις σκανάρισα επειδή δεν τις βρηκα στο google. Οπως θα δούμε ειναι linear δλδ γραμμικής πόλωσης οριζόντιας ή κάθετης.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ουδέποτε έχω δει κυκλικής αφρικάνικο και αν σπάσει κάνεις ένα αμφιβάλω αν θα βρει τίποτε διαφορετικό από μια πλακέτα με τυπωμένη yagi διάταξη. Θα ήθελα να δω και να εγχειρήσω 2 τέτοια να δω την διάφορα. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μάλλον παρουσιαστήκαν άστοχες περιγραφές σε καταστήματα τα οποία δημιούργησαν και την ύπαρξη τέτοιων feeder

----------


## tsatasos

> Γράφει αυτο ακριβώς που γράφει και το pdf που ανέβασα! το είδες? εμένα είναι yagi feeder πάντως! και στο priveshop όταν το αγόρασα το είπαν και εδειξα και το λινκ παραπάνω! το δικό σου όμως ειδα κατι άλλο λέει πάνω! σίγουρα είναι αυτής της μάρκας? γιατί δεν εχω δει ποτέ να είχαν κατι άλλο εκτός yagi feeder! (για 2,4 μιλάμε πάντα).
> Βρήκα και την αποδειξη από το priveshop αγορά 20/6/2007 και το λεει LANPOYNT FEEDER 9DBI YAGI-A003 και εκτός το datasheet που ανέβασα σε pdf ποιο πριν, βρηκα και τις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης και τις σκανάρισα επειδή δεν τις βρηκα στο google. Οπως θα δούμε ειναι linear δλδ γραμμικής πόλωσης οριζόντιας ή κάθετης.


Τα έχω δει αυτά τα pdf Νικιφόρε. Το δικό μου δε ξέρω τί είναι, ότι ξέρεις ξέρω...
Το μόνο που γράφει είναι αυτό που φαίνεται στη φώτο. Ίσως επειδή είναι παλιό (λέει 2003) και να ήταν διαφορετικό τότε...

----------


## Nikiforos

Δοκίμασε αυτό που λέει ο sv1bds στην 1η σελίδα του τοπικ να δεις τι είναι, αλλά σου είπα 99% είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι yagi feeder! πάντως όσο καιρό το δουλευα σε 2 διαφορετικά μερη όπως είδες με ovislink 5460ΑP και λίγο με MT (pc) πραγματικά είναι πολυ καλό και με άριστη απόδοση ακόμα και με 60αρι πιάτο! κρίμα που καταργήθηκε και δεν καταλαβαίνω και τον λόγο κιόλας!

----------


## tsatasos

Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα επανέλθω (ίσως αργήσω βέβαια λίγο).

----------


## papashark

Τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο.




> Ουδέποτε έχω δει κυκλικής αφρικάνικο και αν σπάσει κάνεις ένα αμφιβάλω αν θα βρει τίποτε διαφορετικό από μια πλακέτα με τυπωμένη yagi διάταξη. Θα ήθελα να δω και να εγχειρήσω 2 τέτοια να δω την διάφορα. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μάλλον παρουσιαστήκαν άστοχες περιγραφές σε καταστήματα τα οποία δημιούργησαν και την ύπαρξη τέτοιων feeder


Δηλαδή όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που τα έχουμε δει, τα αγοράσει, τα έχουμε πιάσει με τα χέρια μας, αυτοί που έχουν κάνει δοκιμές με αυτά, είναι μαλάκες επειδή εσύ δεν τα είδες ποτέ ?

Πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πω ότι έχει γίνει ομαδική παλιά για τέτοια feeders ?

Εμφανισιακά είναι ολόιδια με τα κανονικά, μέχρι και H/V μαρκαρίσματα είχαν από κάτω, καθότι ήταν ολόιδια τα εξωτερικά περιβλήματα. Για το τι είχαν μέσα δεν μπορώ να σου πω, εγώ δεν τα άνοιξα ποτέ. Αλλά άμα κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τα λινκ που έβαλα, θα δεις και την δοκιμή που είχε κάνει ο mauve με τον spirosco.

Δεν μπορεί να είμαστε τόσο μαλάκες εμείς που τα πήραμε, και να έχεις εσύ δίκιο που δεν τα είδες ποτέ.

Ημαρτον εδώ μέσα, με την μεγαλομανία ορισμένων που μόνο αυτοί ξέρουν ακόμα και για πράγματα που δεν έχουν δει ποτέ

----------


## papashark

HELI-A0002 ήταν ο κωδικός του, και http://www.poynting.co.za/antennas/p...oc_issue_3.pdf ήταν κάποτε το PDF του, αν και τώρα δεν δουλεύει πλέον...

----------


## ysam

> Τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο.
> 
> ...
> 
> Δηλαδή όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που τα έχουμε δει, τα αγοράσει, τα έχουμε πιάσει με τα χέρια μας, αυτοί που έχουν κάνει δοκιμές με αυτά, είναι μαλάκες επειδή εσύ δεν τα είδες ποτέ ?
> 
> Πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πω ότι έχει γίνει ομαδική παλιά για τέτοια feeders ?
> 
> Εμφανισιακά είναι ολόιδια με τα κανονικά, μέχρι και H/V μαρκαρίσματα είχαν από κάτω, καθότι ήταν ολόιδια τα εξωτερικά περιβλήματα. Για το τι είχαν μέσα δεν μπορώ να σου πω, εγώ δεν τα άνοιξα ποτέ. Αλλά άμα κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τα λινκ που έβαλα, θα δεις και την δοκιμή που είχε κάνει ο mauve με τον spirosco.
> ...


Papashark δεν κάνεις λίγο edit όμως γιατί όπως γνωρίζεις το ότι σε ενοχλούν τα γραφόμενα κάποιου δεν σημαίνει ότι γράφουμε τέτοιο χείμαρρο στο forum..

----------


## Nikiforos

και εγώ δεν θέλω να το ανοιξω γιατί ειναι κολλημένο με κόλλα και θα το χαλάσω. Το δικό μου είναι yagi feeder επειδή το γράφει κιόλας, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν κυκλικής, και εγώ δεν τα έχω δει προσωπικά ποτέ και δεν τα ξέρω. Πάντως αυτό που έχει ο tsatasos δεν έχει ίδιο κωδικό με το δικό μου, οποτε δεν αποκλείεται να είναι κυκλικής. Μπορεί παλιότερα η Lanpoynt να τα έβγαζε κυκλικής και μετά να τα έκανε γραμμικής (yagi).

----------


## tsatasos

Ωραία οπότε το δικό μου:
1. Δε γράφει πουθενά yagi
2. Γράφει H και V από κάτω, αλλά αυτό δε λέει κάτι αφού όπως λέει ο papashark και τα κυκλικής το έγραφαν.

Άρα καλά έκανα και ρώτησα, αφού βλέπω να είναι κυκλικής τελικά...

----------


## JB172

http://www.cigadung.com/dish_poyntin...r_antenna.html

----------


## tsatasos

Δοκίμασα το feeder με 80αρι πιάτο και είτε το είχα στο V είτε στο H δεν άλλαζε καθόλου το σήμα στο scan. Οπότε λογικά είναι κυκλικής πόλωσης.

Τώρα θέλω να κάνω και ένα scan με 24αρα grid να δω πιο τα πάει καλύτερα.

----------

